# What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!!



## VtAR (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 2001 allroad 2.7 t 6spd. with 18500 miles. Rear main seal was diagnosed to be leaking and fixed at Audi dealership 2 weeks ago. Got the car home and could smell fresh oil when I turned the car off, fresh oil was collecting at bottom of flywheel again and dripping, Audi fixed it again last week, drove the car for 2 days and there is fresh oil forming again under the flywheel dripping on ground after the seal has been replaced twice,WTF. I can smell oil whenever I turn the car off, not like oil on a hot exhaust but a fresh oil smell. Could a leak happen somewhere else that could mimic a rear main seal leak. Any help is much appreciated, the dealership stands behind their work but they are being difficult the third time around.
Thanks,
Cort 


_Modified by VtAR at 9:55 AM 4-3-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (VtAR)*

Suggest get underneath the front end and at the back of the engine block where it meets the trans, look straight up at the row of bolts attaching upper oil pan to engine block. They are recessed several inches into the upper pan housing. If there is a droplet of fresh oil hanging off any of the bolt heads, your upper oil pan seal is likely leaking at the back of the engine block and may initially appear as a rear main seal leak.


----------



## K2fly (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (GLS-S4)*

As long as they stand by their work they shouldn't mind you having a look underneath while it is on the lift. Have them remove the lower engine cover. If you seem baffled by the problem and ask what they think, then the conversation should end nicely. Compliment them on their work up front and see what happens. Like he said, oil pan is a possibility.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (K2fly)*

the turbos' oil feed comes out of the back of the block above the flywheel/flexplate as well.


----------



## VtAR (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (boosted b5)*

Thanks for all the ideas. The upper oil pan was leaking after is was fixed the 1st time with fresh oil on those bolts as you said, not the 2nd time though. It's in the shop now, they put some dye in the oil to find the leak and are pulling the tranny out again. We'll see what happens and I'll post later.
Just bothers me to have all those bolts loosened and re tightened 3 times?
I've read that flywheel and pressure plate bolts should be replace each time, is this actually practiced you think?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (VtAR)*

last S4 work i had my hands on we reused the pp/flywheel bolts and the car just ran 11.90's on pump gas. so i wouldnt be too worried.. they arent very expensive so follow your gut feeling


----------



## VtAR (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (boosted b5)*

Getting the car back today, Service dept. said it was the carrier plate for the rear main seal. I thought the rear main and carrier were replaced as a full unit since I've sen them for sale this way? I'll see what happens. 
1st time in rear main seal
2nd time in upper oil pan seal leak
3rd time in carrier plate
Car at dealer for 31 days
Kinney Motors, Rutland,Vt.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (VtAR)*

How much was the dealer bill ?


----------



## VtAR (Apr 3, 2009)

About $2600, covered by warranty


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (VtAR)*

Warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So how is it running now... all is well ?


----------



## VtAR (Apr 3, 2009)

So far so good, I haven't pulled the belly pan off yet but no oil smell which was the tip off the first 2 times. Spoke to the mechanic who seems very knowledgeable and he had never seen a seal not take like this one before, the carrier plate was defective according to him. Doesn't really jive with what I was told the first two times but that came from the service secretary's. No oil smell, running well, lots on engine stick movement in between shifts which was always there. Thinking apikol snub mount this week. 
Overall Kinney Motors mechanics A+
service secretary's D-
Thanks for all you help!


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

thank god for warranty, i really wish i had it. my car is starting to nickle and dime me.


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: What else could mimic a rear main seal leak, fixed twice, still leaking?!! (VtAR)*

I have to add this even if the issue has been resolved. My 88 Audi 80 was leaking oil on the ground and when I would look under the car the oil was collecting right where the bellhousing for the transaxle meets the back of the block. I assumed it was rear main seal but when I took the dust cover off to look the presure plate and clutch disk were bone dry. It turns out that the oil pressure sending unit/sensor on top of the oil cooler was leaking oil down the back of the cooler and it was running down right where the block meets the bellhousing. I replaced the sending unit and no more leaks.
I was also smelling fresh oil not burnt and it was leaking about 1/2 quart a day when driving 20 minutes to work.


----------

